# My MAC Collection b4 I get the Student Kit



## sugaxbayb (Sep 18, 2006)

The only pictures I have right now are from a webcam, showing my personal MAC that i've been using upto this past Tuesday (19th). I'm thinking of adding it to my MAC PRO Briefcase with the Student Kit though. But anyhow, onto the pictures & than the list of what I own... 











MAC Briefcase
*Select Cover-up Concealer:* Nw15, Nw25, Nc42, Nw50
*Studio Finish Concealer:* NW15
Invisible Set Powder
*Face & Body Foundation:* C2, C4, C6, N3, N9
Blush Palette
*4-quad palette:* Chrome Yellow, Aquadisiac, Steamy, Swimming
*Blush pans: * Margin, Cute, Harmony, Blushbaby, Hushabye, Raizin
15 pan eyeshadow palette
*Eyeshadow pans:* Vanilla, Orb, Seedy Pearl, Motif, Paradisco, Satin Taupe, Brown Down, Trax, Sketch, Nocturnelle, Deep Truth, Steamy, Greensmoke, Scene, Carbon
*Eyeshadow pots:* Mulch, Swish, Pink Venus, Orb, Beautiful Iris, Filament, Woodwinked
Fuchsia Pigment
*Eye Kohls: * Blooz, Tarnish, Smolder, Teddy, Prunella
Coal Black Pro Lash
*Lustreglass:* Flusterose, Wonder Struck
*Lipsticks:* Twig, O, Del Rio, See Sheer, Media, Russian Red, CB-96
Lip pencils: Plum, Chicory, Mahogany, Spice
Clear Lipglass
*Lipglass:* Oyster Girl, Prrr, Pink Poodle, Underage(x2)
Brush Clutch
*Brushes:*#102, #129 & #129SE, #150, #190, #194(x2), #213, #224, #242, #266 & #266SE, #316 & #316SE, #239SE, #219SE
Universal Tweezer
Large Round Sponge
Lash Curler


----------



## sugaxbayb (Sep 19, 2006)

**Just Added Student Kit Supplies To List**


----------



## MACFreak (Sep 20, 2006)

i hope u have fun w/ur mu


----------



## sugaxbayb (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACFreak* 
_i hope u have fun w/ur mu_

 
Ooh, I definitly will!!! Im still an amateur with blending & putting the colours together but ill get there.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 21, 2006)

yeah the student kit will really get you started off well

and yeah blending is soo easily caught on to youll learn in no time

cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 24, 2006)

Very cool!!


----------



## sugaxbayb (Sep 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 
_yeah the student kit will really get you started off well

and yeah blending is soo easily caught on to youll learn in no time

cant wait to see the pics!_

 
Yup, I gotta use it like a professional kit though & sanitize everything because I plan to become a Makeup Artist. I`m currently in school to become an Aesthetician which we learn some makeup. I don`t know what to put together to make it all flow nicely together, yanno?! Is there any site that shows you what shadows work well together? Thanks!!


----------



## sugaxbayb (Sep 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 
_Very cool!!_

 
Most definitly!! I don`t know what to do with all of it. I`m not that big of a makeup person, I go days without wearing it. Now I feel obliged to wear it all the time. I probably should seeing as i`m getting into the industry.


----------



## XoXo (Sep 26, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

Lovely collection


----------

